# ford 3000 leaking hydraulic oil from the PTO



## raymilosh (Jan 12, 2005)

Hi all,
we have a 1970 Ford 3000 Diesel with 2 problems. The first is that it suddenly began leaking oil from the PTO output shaft at the rate of a drizzle. I replaced the seal and the gasket, but the problem is exactly the same.
Looking inside there while it was apart, there is not likely pressure being developed. I'm guessing the shaft got scored, but I didn't notice it when I changed the seal. Upon examining the old seal, it didn't seem to be brittle or broken. I haven't gone back to look at it again, but figured I'd fish for any ideas or experiences anyone has about what else may be going on.

the second problem is that the 3 point hitch rises when the handle is raised, but then the implement slowly lowers, even though the handle remains up. I have experience with hydraulic pumps and cylinders on a backhoe, but not on tractors. I'm assuming there is a hydraulic cylinder in the top of the gearbox under the seat that needs rebuilding, but I'm totally guessing. Everything is kind of hidden, so I can't figure out where to start looking. So, my questions are:
what causes thesymptoms i have described? 
how much time and money is likely to be involved in repairing the problem? where can I find a decent set of manuals to follow to help me to repair the problem?
Ray


----------



## FordJunkie (Nov 23, 2007)

Ray,

Your local New Holland tractor dealer can still get you the manuals for this tractor. Also search e-bay, lots of them listed for different tractors there.
U.S. manuals has a website as well, I have ordered from them for my 54 ford tractor, shipping was a little slow but they had it and I needed it.

As for the pto shaft seal, did you make sure the bearing there in the back was tight and smooth operating? It doesn't take much play in the bearing to create a seal leak as well as a rough running bearing. I "think" they make a repair sleeve kit for these a well.

HTH and good luck,
Tony


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

There is a vent hole somewhere on the rear housing, usually at the fill plug. The area has no oil pressure from pumped oil. I would stick the nose of the tractor in a steep ditch and remove and replace the seal. I would measure the seal OD and ID but I would not put the original type seal back in. Instead, I would find a good source for seals and I would get a double or triple lip seal to have some insurance. I would also put a dab of silicon gasket maker on the OD of the seal and I would lightly grease the PTO shaft prior to sliding the new seal in place. What are you knocking the seal into the housing with to avoid deforming the seal metal part?
I do not have an firm answer for the lift. You do not have the draft lever engaged do you? IMO the lift has a check valve that is leaking or the internal lift cylinder (located under the thick plate with the 2 lift arms) is leaking passed the rings on the piston. A blown O ring (seal) would give the same symptoms also. I would buy this if I had the problem
http://item.express.ebay.com/Ford-2...0QQitemZ360056359830QQihZ023QQcmdZExpressItem


----------



## Beeman (Dec 29, 2002)

Most times PTO seals leak from grass wound up into the seal, also rusted pitted shafts. Removing the dipstick would show if you had a pressurized case which you shouldn't. There should be a round inspection plate on the left side of the tractor. You might be able to remove it, raise an implement, and watch to see what's leaking to allow it to drop.


----------

